# I think I Figured Out My Saddle / Numbness Issue



## joshf (Aug 5, 2011)

I have always had some numbness issues. I've had multiple fit sessions, switched saddles, messed with the angles, etc. and the issue persisted. I've been reading a lot of posts on this forum concerning this issue and think I finally solved it after reading a post the other day.

In my case, I was not sitting far enough back on the saddle. For the last 2 days I rode while making sure my sit bones were on the widest part of the saddle. This sounds simple but nobody ever addressed this when I complained about numbness. I had some pain on my sit bones which I never had but no numbness. I guess I was always sitting a bit forward on the saddle. I'm sure I just need to "break in" the new part of my arse that's not used to being sat on and I'm sure the new pain will go away. Also, I'd prefer some pain I can feel over losing feeling in a place I'd prefer not to. This forum is a great resource for solving issues.


----------



## sonsofanarchy (Oct 9, 2011)

I typically have used a split saddle. The blood there is going to important areas.


----------



## Quarkcharmer (Sep 14, 2011)

I was just thinking about this today. There is usually about a 1-2" amount of saddle out behind me and I sit almost directly on the center. When I sit up with no hands for instance, to drink or while I'm just pulling up the driveway I feel more comfortable.

Odd question to ask, but where were you numb exactly?


----------



## joshf (Aug 5, 2011)

Quarkcharmer said:


> I was just thinking about this today. There is usually about a 1-2" amount of saddle out behind me and I sit almost directly on the center. When I sit up with no hands for instance, to drink or while I'm just pulling up the driveway I feel more comfortable.
> 
> Odd question to ask, but where were you numb exactly?


In my privates.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Too far forward*



Quarkcharmer said:


> I was just thinking about this today. There is usually about a 1-2" amount of saddle out behind me and I sit almost directly on the center. When I sit up with no hands for instance, to drink or while I'm just pulling up the driveway I feel more comfortable.


It sure sounds like you are sitting too far forward on the saddle. This may be something you have adapted to, or it may be that your saddle is too far back or bars are too far forward.

There are 7 factors in preventing saddle numbness and pain:

1) saddle adjustment - tilt angle is very important

2) sitting properly - a lot of people ride too far forward on the saddle. Your "sit bones" should be perched on the rear, wide part of the saddle

3) standing up - you should never let things go numb or get painful. At the first sign of any lack of feeling or pain, pedal standing up for a short distance and repeat as necessary to bring the feeling back and prevent further numbness

4) easing up - you want to lift your rear end off the saddle any time you are going to hit a bump or sharp edge. It's easier on your anatomy, your wheels, your tires, and the rest of your bike.

5) bike fit: in addition to saddle height and tilt, there is fore/aft adjustment, reach and drop to the bars, and cleat position.

6) tires: proper width with the right PSI for your weight and roads so you don't feel every single road imperfection.

7) saddle - there are some people who can ride most any saddle if it is properly adjusted (see #1) and there are some people who have problems with nearly any saddle. It's hard to predict which type you are. Work on 1-6 and if that doesn't help, THEN consider a new saddle. 

When choosing a new saddle, width is important but so are a number of other things and it really is not possible to recommend a saddle that works based on width alone. The shape of the saddle butt, width of the nose, thickness and density of padding, etc. all factor in.

The standard advice to cure numbness is to tip the nose down, but having discussed this topic many times, it seems that some people do not sit properly on their saddles. You need to have a saddle and saddle position that has your sit bones on the butt of the saddle. If your saddle nose is tipped down too far, it may cause you to slide forward. If it is tipped up too far, it may be causing pressure. And if you can't get things right in between these points, it may be that you are not sitting in the right spot or that the saddle doesn't fit you. In my experience, the range of saddle tilt goes from "nose level" to saddle level. Nose level means that for most saddles, the butt of the saddle is slightly elevated (this is how I ride). Saddle level means that a level placed on the saddle would have the nose and butt level, which may create a hammock effect in the middle. If your saddle is "flat" and doesn't have a raised butt relative to the nose, then the "level" concept applies to the entire length of the saddle, not just the nose. Your personal comfort has to rule on where to place things in this range. Also, fore/aft position can influence comfort - it is a trade-off between pedaling style and the how much you lean on the bars vs. sit on the saddle.


----------



## Rum Runner (Jul 7, 2008)

Great information you provided Kerry! Thanks, some of it I'm going to apply to my issues.


----------

